# Hanging my head in shame



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

One of my biggest customers has a kitchen sink drain that I couldn't get open. Even got my cable stuck. Didn't pull back dirt, I've pulled back dirt there many times and still got them open. 16'~ from the clean out, no idea where it heads. The soonest we can bust it up is into next month. :furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Not every drain is able to be cleared, in particular kitchen sink drains that may have rotted out or collapsed pipe. 
Sometimes the best option is a replacement or re-route.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

How can you blame yourself for someones rotted plumbing? It used to get to me but when I camera and show them ... bad is bad.

Leave the stress on the job, relax and enjoy ...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I couldn't clear this kitchen line


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've had a perfect record with this mgt co so far. Even with pulling back dirt. This year they've been cutting back on my services so I'm not fretting over that. I know there are lines that cannot be opened, I've come across my fair share, but this is my first on my own.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Two hours, two locations, weekend. I'm billing for it. I just hate defeat...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Like Forest Gump says **** HAPPENS


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master is out of town. I'll be doing this solo, maintenance guys will be hauling. What sucks is I was planning on some rest. It'll be done right and permit pulled once he's back, but I'm tired! Haven't had a weekend off in over three weeks. Took a 4 hour nap today and need more.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

That used to be a very regular thing with galvanized pipe, thank goodness a lot of the line replacements were in crawls or unfinished basements.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> Master is out of town. I'll be doing this solo, maintenance guys will be hauling. What sucks is I was planning on some rest. It'll be done right and permit pulled once he's back, but I'm tired! Haven't had a weekend off in over three weeks. Took a 4 hour nap today and need more.



Learning to slow down is tough. A while back I literally worked myself sick.
As we get older we should know better. You do it for money and keeping your
clients happy and pride.

Learning to say no is tough, especially if the work may go to your competitors.

Learn to say no.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

You could always try Roto Rooter and see if they have better luck.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, just goes to show ya, you never know what you're getting until you get into it. Turned out to be pretty easy. Cap one line and tie 2nd and 3rd floor into the first.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Btw, only reason for the nohub on the pvc was the drop from 2 and 3 wouldn't move even 1/8". They are legal here, but I prefer to glue whenever I can.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

All's well that ends well...good job, don't beat yourself up.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

fixitright said:


> How can you blame yourself for someones rotted plumbing? It used to get to me but when I camera and show them ... bad is bad.
> 
> Leave the stress on the job, relax and enjoy ...


U
Do you get paid for that camera when you show them???or do you just do it so as to show them condition of the pipe??


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Unless it's my house or close a close family member, my camera doesn't come off my truck with out charging.

I've been told there's a company southeast of me that will come out and video your line for free, with no prior work, to tell whether or not you need one or use them as their excavator.

I understand it can be a great selling tactic, but if I don't know you....


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

sparky said:


> U
> Do you get paid for that camera when you show them???or do you just do it so as to show them condition of the pipe??


If I'm there just for a camera inspection, of course I get paid.
I do no sewer line repair work so I bill myself as unbiased in my inspections.

I've been getting more liberal with my camera's of late while cleaning lines.
I charge by the hour so if there's a job where I can't get it open properly or for some reason, 
I want it to be known there's a problem and no warranty I pull a camera out. I still am on the clock.

Now when I do this I won't video the line, just show them on the monitor. 
This may lead to further cleaning with an expansion cutter if it will fit.
If it won't fit I shy away and point out that I can't get a full size cutter in.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

fixitright said:


> If I'm there just for a camera inspection, of course I get paid.
> I do no sewer line repair work so I bill myself as unbiased in my inspections.
> 
> I've been getting more liberal with my camera's of late while cleaning lines.
> ...


If I have a line that has an obvious issue, camera is offered at a big (IMHO) discount and no warranty is offered. Now if there's a line that continues to backup and there's obvious reason I will put my camera down for no charge and save me from any potential free work in the future. But knock on wood, that hasn't happened to me very often.

I just pulled a stool in a brand new building and cabled the line. Line opened up about 12' away. Pulled nothing back, cabled 50'. Still nothing. (50' was my best guess to the septic.) from what they tell me it did this once before, but opened on it's own over night. If they have the same problem I'll video it for them as a favor. They're a good paying customer, and I would hope their issue would be under warranty from the builder.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

We had two last month we couldn't get open. One had tile grout in it. The other was longer than 35' and the cust. wouldn't allow us to break walls in her garage looking for the CO.


----------

